# Masterclass 2002 - The Mason Bogie



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

In as much as the archives are gone, here is what I have of Masterclass 2002. If there is more and you have the other chapters, I'll post em.

Chapter 1 - Introduction
Chapter 2 - Mason's Color and Chassis Work 
Chapter 3a - Background and Construction - Part 1

Chapter 3b - Construction - Part 2 
Chapter 3c - Construction - Part 3 
Chapter 3d - Construction - Part 4 
Chapter 4 - Cabs - Background and Construction 


Search terms -- Mason Bogie, Scratch build, Scratch-build, Fletcher, Master Class, Masterclass, Cab construction, Boiler construction, Chassis modification, detail, detailing


----------



## dapenguin (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike; 
What about a PDF for Class 5? 
Class 6 and 7 Are available in another thread along with all the drawings. 
Thanks, 
TC Carr:}


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have the drawings for Chapter 5 which covered the firebox & tender, but not the text - I can only think that I must have printed it out direct and not saved it. The drawings are in a couple of zipfiles of about 1600 & 1050 KB, (they are all PDF's) plus ome photos as well of David Fletcher's original loco that was being built in the Masterclass

You could send a note to Shad for him to see if it can be retrieved from the (inaccessible) archives, and another to David Fletcher to see if he still has the details of chapter 5 text. Or perhpas another builder has an electronic copy of chapter 5 it has 66 (printed) pages.


Chapter 5 required a chassis; there is also a DIY chassis (small ) set of drawings, which I also have 

The dates for Chapter 5 are Feb to June 2003, to assist Shad or David.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to do some research on my chosen prototype and this many years down teh raod am finding that Tom Farin's Ironhorse website is still up but has not been updated in ages. (bummer). I've finally gotten a hold of some local historians that seemt o be hleping me in finding out some information on the Freindship Railroads #1 A.W.Miner which was an oddity it seems. Basic descriptions put it's size as something like the "Onward". However it was built 10 years later and the Mason company had made some changes to the basic design and style by then. According to Tom Farin's list it was a simply a four coupled locomotive but the local historians and the Shawmutt books say it was a 2-4-4T Mason Bogie built in 1881. There are photos of the two locomotives with builders numbers ahead and behind this one so there is something to go by date wise but not size wise. I've gotten some descriptions but only word of mouth with no references stated. I've asked for references to do my own interpretations of the loco from newspaper reports of the time etc. Bottom line I'm looking at some modificatiosn farther than I'd planned on my LS Mason Bogie....defintely more than painting and at the very least adding a leading truck and a new cab. 

Chas


----------



## dapenguin (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike; 
I have acquired the CH5 text pdf. Do you wish to add it to your folder above??? I also have Ch 6&7. 
TCC:}


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas, 
According to Art Wallace, the AW Miner was another 2-4-4T similar to the Marine Rwy 'Westend', another 2-4-4T of 1879. I dont recall seeing photos of the Miner, but from the many Mason Builders photos, there certainly is a pattern to their designs, so I think the Westend loco would be a good bet for overal size and appearance. If you're interested in these Mason locos generally, Art's book 'Mason Steam Locomotives' is worth buying, has the photo of Westend in there. 

Have fun, 
David.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

After a lot of back channel emails...I've finally amassed what I think is the complete list of the Mason Bogie files and uploaded them in my space. So here's all the links in one place...Chapter 7 still looks FUBAR IMHO


Chapter 1 - Introduction
Chapter 2 - Mason's Color and Chassis Work 
Chapter 3a - Background and Construction - Part 1

Chapter 3b - Construction - Part 2 
Chapter 3c - Construction - Part 3 
Chapter 3d - Construction - Part 4 
Chapter 4 - Cabs - Background and Construction 
Chapter 5a - Tender
Chapter 5b - Tender Construction

Chapter 6a - The Mason Valve Gear - Background 

Chapter 6b - The Mason Valve Gear - Construction 
Chapter 7 - This doesn't look right to me 
Chapter 8 - Final remarks
Drawing - Laser Chassis 
Drawing - Tender Truck 
Detail - Building the DIY chassis 
Detail - Building the laser cut chassis 
Detail - Building the tender truck


Search terms -- Mason Bogie, Scratch build, Scratch-build, Fletcher, Master Class, Masterclass, Cab construction, Boiler construction, Chassis modification, detail, detailing


----------



## dapenguin (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike; 
I sent ya some updates. 
TCC:}


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a FYI: My buddy the rail historian from northern Cali has been talking to Jim(?) Wilke... and he says that this 1860s-70s paint scheme is no longer considered "correct" 









The updated interpretation/changes are as follows: 
The truck sideframes should be green, not red - just the wheels are red 
The bases of the domes should be red as well 
The sides of the slats on the cowcatcher should be red, the fronts are green with gold striping. 

My response was, "In other words, if it looks like it was painted by a demented Christmas elf, you're close..."


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David! Will source that book with the next paycheck. More leads! It's all good! 

Chas


----------



## Rick52722 (Jan 10, 2013)

Does any one have the drawings which are called out in the PDFs that Mike Reilley has put together?Their were about 100 DXF/PDF files that Dave called out in the write ups that Mike has listed above. If you click on the down load here icons nothing happens. 

Here is a link to an index: 

http://www.bernat.net/~andy/files/final Bogie information.pdf 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Rick52722 (Jan 10, 2013)

Does anyone who started the Master Class and decided not to finish want to sell any of their spare parts. Of particular interest is the Laser cut chassis. If someone has one and wants to sell it please let me know. The link below may help to remind you what it looks like. Thanks. 


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Masterclass 2002/MC2002-laserchassis.pdf


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rick52722 on 10 Jan 2013 11:37 PM 
Does any one have the drawings which are called out in the PDFs that Mike Reilley has put together?Their were about 100 DXF/PDF files that Dave called out in the write ups that Mike has listed above. If you click on the down load here icons nothing happens. 
Rick

Maybe you can find what you are looking for here.









Note: Within each chapter folder you'll find two folders; 1) The one with the *-txt* suffix contains the textual and pictorial content for that respective chapter, 2) The one with the *-Draw* suffix contains the PDF and DXF files for that respective chapter (Note: Some of these folders are again broken down in further folders for specific models). Additionally, within the -Draw folder you will find the files are stored in compressed *.zip* archive format, so after downloading the drawing archive file you'll need to extract the PDF and or DXF files.

MLS MasterClass 2002 - Mason Bogie[/b]


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rick, 
Steve C's PDFs of the Class and drawings are still operational in his MLS web space, along with other of the Masterclasses, 
Here is the link to Steve's PDFs of MC2002: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Masterclass/MasterClass-2002/ 

I see Dwight's links in the other sticky show the chapter PDFs, but the links to the downloadable drawing PDFs no longer work. 
Steve's PDFs include the drawings. 

David.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly also the links to all the Masterclass finished models show cases are not longer working either, except for the Mason Bogie show case, fancy that! 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/21/aft/32404/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

I should try and put together the show case of the other classes, the models finished were really cool. In addition to the Mason, I thought the finished CP Huntington models and the Carter Bros coaches were particularly good, and had bay far the most finished models by class members. 

David.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey David

Take a look at the two following files and tell me what you think. Also, do you still have the original drawing image files (Hopefully in .png format) for MasterClass 2001, (if you do could you pack them up and eMail them to me stevenconkle at aol dot com)? The only ones that I've got are nothing more than screen captures and are pretty mangled.

MLS MasterClass 2001 - Chapter 1 Background[/b]

MLS MasterClass 2001 - Chapter 1 Construction[/b]


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Steve. 
The old 2001 class I wrote in Word, with the images pasted in, PDFs were not even really used at the time, so the drawings were really bad jpgs taken from the computer screen from CAD, and Shad painstakingly converted the whole thing the web. I probably have the word docs still - will need to check. Its several computers back now! 
From MC2002 onward I used the Frontpage programme to write it all in HTML, and we used PDF for the first time for the drawings - it was a major break though, to provide scalable drawings without everyone needing Autocad! 

I'll search tomorrow and email over. 

Ah, the good ol days! 

David.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

David

Thanks for the reply and for taking the time to take a look to see if you've still have the orignals of the drawings.


----------



## Rick52722 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone, the links work. it will keep me busy. I will be making mine live steam, so I will have to make some paterns and thancut some metal. I thank you all.


----------

